# my latest AP batch



## Geo (Sep 28, 2011)

my latest batch from AP. whole boards with green and black plastic sockets and about 4 pounds of clean pins.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats a good looking golden pile of foils.


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 28, 2011)

What I did so far is a drop in a bucket what your is. Look good and clean and how many grams do you think?


----------



## rewalston (Sep 28, 2011)

Gotta love that Yellow stuff  Nice job Geo.

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2011)

not sure on the weight, ill know more on it when its dry. im thinking upwards of 20g. the pictures really dont do a good job of showing depth. that pile is over a half inch deep.


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you have a picture of your furnace?


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2011)

sorry. my furnace is a 3 inch melting dish and a oxy/acet torch. ive been toying with the idea of purchacing some insulating firebrick to make a proper kiln but those are kind of expensive.


----------



## jmdlcar (Sep 28, 2011)

How small are your holes in you bucket for pins and for finger or are the same size? I got a new 2 gal bucket and I don't want make them to big or to small.


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2011)

5/16 drill bit is what i used on the bucket and i also put loose pins in a large plastic colander that fits snugly into the bottom of the bucket. i place the colander with pins in first then the boards on top of that. i depopulate the boards of everything except fingers and card slots and pin connectors. this loads the solution with copper and tin from the solder but not having to cut the pins and card slots off makes up for the extra waste. i use old solution with a fresh gallon of hcl for each new batch. no peroxide needed with loaded solution. at that ratio it takes 5 batches to equal 1 five gallon bucket of saturated solution that needs to be dealt with. i remove a saturated gallon per batch and replace with fresh acid then put the old acid in a clean bucket and add 3 gallons of tap water and then place a piece of scrap steel in the bucket to cement out the copper. in the time it takes to strip the boards the copper will cement out. after rinsing i put this copper dust in a 30 gallon drum. i keep the copper covered with water to keep it from oxidizing too quickly. i have half a drum and am pondering making a small furnace to cast small ingots of copper. i can cast and coat with mineral oil to cut down on oxidation till im ready to sell.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are in production mode at your plant. 8)


----------



## Geo (Sep 29, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Sounds like you are in production mode at your plant. 8)


LOL. thats what it feels like sometimes.


----------

